# Receptacle Behind a Gas Range



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> Customer wants a receptacle for a gas range. It is a "free standing" range. What is the height needed for these?
> Does it need to go low like an electric range so it can go against the wall?
> Don't remember ever having to do one for a gas range and don't know if there is a void anywhere on the back of them so the plug can go into that to allow it to be pushed back to the wall.


The freestanding gas ranges useally cant slam aginst the wall due the gas pipe come up from the wall or floor .,

I useally keep the gas range receptacle low side due some of the gas range the back part of the range get pretty hot.

but most modern gas range do have some type of cavity in back so they can countersunk it more deeper I think about 3 inches the most. 

but the customer will have to be aware about the gas shut off valve location ( that will show up on gas code / state codes )


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Do they have a drawer at the bottom like an electric range?
If so, that usually allows the recep to clear.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

A Little Short said:


> Customer wants a receptacle for a gas range. It is a "free standing" range. What is the height needed for these?
> Does it need to go low like an electric range so it can go against the wall?
> Don't remember ever having to do one for a gas range and don't know if there is a void anywhere on the back of them so the plug can go into that to allow it to be pushed back to the wall.


The gas range should have an area towards the bottom of the appliance. Put the receptacle low. Get the model # and google it. You should be able to find information online such as specs and possible areas to locate the receptacle.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> The gas range should have an area towards the bottom of the appliance. Put the receptacle low. Get the model # and google it. You should be able to find information online such as specs and possible areas to locate the receptacle.


I found out about this the hard way once. :wallbash:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I found out about this the hard way once. :wallbash:


I feel your pain.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> The gas range should have an area towards the bottom of the appliance. Put the receptacle low. Get the model # and google it. You should be able to find information online such as specs and possible areas to locate the receptacle.


Lady just moved in and hasn't ordered the range yet. So I don't have a model yet.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

In my experience gas stoves have a large cutout behind them for the gas piping. It's not like electric in which the back is flat other than the bottom behind the drawer.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I used to put them high but lately the stoves have shown up and where the box ended up was nailed horizontal to the bottom plate of the wall! Gas convection can be really really tight for hookups.


----------



## oldblue (Mar 2, 2013)

matt1124 said:


> Gas convection can be really really tight for hookups.



Your telling me I spent 4 hours moving a gas line 2.5 inches back above a WH, in between framing, water and gas lines going every which way. 4 hours just to get the stove 2.5 inches farther back and I still couldn't get it far enough back to get it all the way against the wall. At least they were happy and paid for my time. The 2 and half inches did make a pretty big difference when your talking the stove sticking almost 4 inches out from the wall originally.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

oldblue said:


> Your telling me I spent 4 hours moving a gas line 2.5 inches back above a WH, in between framing, water and gas lines going every which way. 4 hours just to get the stove 2.5 inches farther back and I still couldn't get it far enough back to get it all the way against the wall. At least they were happy and paid for my time. The 2 and half inches did make a pretty big difference when your talking the stove sticking almost 4 inches out from the wall originally.


The problem come from these online only companies. Any time a customer orders appliances online from some Chinese middleman it's going to be a pain. Had a customer buy THOR KITCHEN one time, we were there all day hooking that junk up!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

matt1124 said:


> I used to put them high but lately the stoves have shown up and where the box ended up was nailed horizontal to the bottom plate of the wall! Gas convection can be really really tight for hookups.


That's what I do now. Nail the box right on the shoe of the wall.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't do many gas ranges but suspect that there is no location that will work with every model

So far been lucky and had range or cut sheet


----------

